# There comes a time when…



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

… you can actually give your young GSD snout kisses, without being head butted in the mouth or chin, nipped on the nose, or slobber-licked right on your lips.

They will calmly stand there, while you smooch away, and they accept this bizarre thing humans insist on doing.

For me, today was the day.

It has been almost 3 years.

Well worth the wait. ❤🤩💙


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> … you can actually give your young GSD snout kisses, without being head butted in the mouth or chin, nipped on the nose, or slobber-licked right on your lips.
> 
> They will calmly stand there, while you smooch away, and they accept this bizarre thing humans insist on doing.
> 
> ...


The very first trainer I ever had helping me with our puppy 3 years ago mocked me for kissing her snoot. She assumed this air of indignance as though she were the puppy and was offended by this bizarre human behavior. I didn't care. I persisted and I'm happy to say that my dog's snoot and I have a very intimate, kiss-on-sight relationship to this day. 😎


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Funny, I snapped this one the other day:


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What baby talk accompanies your smooches?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I love holding them like that. I know I baby-talk to them then but can't even recall what nonsense it is. They however seem to dote on it. But if you offer to go outside, it's all over. While we are on the subject; how about the smell of their feet? That nice outdoorsy herbal smell when they are on their beds in the evening, nice and dry?


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

I was persistent about it since Buffy was a puppy but never forced on her. She accepted it then loved it! When I say 'kissy kissy', she would have a happy face.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I cannot find it right now, a few years ago I read a study on dog brain waves and how they respond to smiling and baby talk. Both had a positive reaction. 

So I do baby talk and smile at mine a lot.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I give my dogs hugs but I try to keep them short, since it is more for me than for them. With my big-boy, with his huge scruff I just had to sink my face into all that fur and hair and take a big sniff. That was one reason I used to tussle with him. It gave me a chance to sneak in a quick hug under the guise of play. 
With my gal-dog, I sneak in a kiss on the snoot when we are playing "tug ball". Usually I gently place my hand on top of the snout if I want to plant one on her forehead. Head butt prevention.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Trin reserves all her kisses for my girls ..


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Too cute!

Luckily Charlie is, and has almost always been, quite appreciative of my affections and is quite cuddly for a GSD, being the laid back pup he is. I like to think he enjoys the kisses somewhat, since he knows its a sign of affection and is always happy to let me do so, but cuddling/laying on me is his favorite, and I could never deny him!

Naps and a movie after a good hike are our favorite, took this yesterday, he was snoring right in my ear LOL❤


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Willow has always been cuddly. It's one of my favorite things about her. I don't tolerate face-licking (it was a family thing, we never let our childhood dog lick, and now I think it's gross) but she does this very understated little tongue twitch as if to say "I really want to lick your face but I know you don't like it so I won't". 

My favorite thing she does is she'll come sit at my feet beside the couch, and look at me, and then bow her head and squish it up against my thigh. Then I wrap my arm around her. She loves face/head scritches and doesn't seem to mind hugs.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

He's waiting for his lol


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Took Apex years to enjoy any sort of physical affection. When I kiss between his eyes and inhale deeply I can feel his little heart melt. 
That said he still enjoys his independence.
Congratulations hope there are cuddles in your future. 

@wolfy dog yes on the earthy frito smelling feet!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Dustbin, your dog is so, so GORGEOUS!!
maybe I need a white shepherd to go with my black one... 💖


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Dustinb80 said:


> He's waiting for his lol


If my dog's did that to me I'd also find a toy, waiting, in my lap for play time


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

car2ner said:


> If my dog's did that to me I'd also find a toy, waiting, in my lap for play time


I don't keep toys on the house bc my wife's English Bulldog is a little sh!t. She will sit next to my chair with the toy in her mouth and growl and growl and growl. Won't even let you grab the toy. She's abusive lol


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

banzai555 said:


> Willow has always been cuddly. It's one of my favorite things about her. I don't tolerate face-licking (it was a family thing, we never let our childhood dog lick, and now I think it's gross) but she does this very understated little tongue twitch as if to say "I really want to lick your face but I know you don't like it so I won't".
> 
> My favorite thing she does is she'll come sit at my feet beside the couch, and look at me, and then bow her head and squish it up against my thigh. Then I wrap my arm around her. She loves face/head scritches and doesn't seem to mind hugs.


Fern also bows her head and squishes up to us, so weird! I'll be hugging her face like a facehugger. When I stop and walk backwards, she will squish her face again so I can hug her face!


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

Henry likes to rub my forehead with his. Giving him a peck on the nose would not be out of the question. He turned 2 years old today so thought I'd share








(St Patrick's Day).


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star would deposit her front half in my lap if she wanted attention/affection. She also liked to lick my toes, and in her younger days, would pull my socks off to get to them! 

Ranger would stick his big head into the crook of my arm, and try to pull me out of my chair if he felt I'd been sitting at my computer too long. C'mon mom, time for a walk or some ball-throwing!


----------

